# Hiro in the woods



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we were in the woods of the "Holterberg" in the Netherlands.
Hiros big jump!

Holterberg



















Hiro













































Hiros big jump









landing


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

More........


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always FABULOUS picures. I love the last three of Hiro. You should think doing a coffee table book of Hiro's pictures. He is such a handsome boy with great expression. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how beautiful. I can say I've "been" to the Netherlands now. Love his jump.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent shots!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Ans,

Every time I see your name pop up on the Forum I can't wait to see what you've sent. The pictures of Hiro are always gorgeous, but I'm also looking at the scenery in your pictures. I can't wait to visit the Netherlands.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a jump!! What wonderful pictures!! It seems like Hiro and you have a wonderful place to run and play. I would love to vacation there some time. What a "beautiful" Hav Hiro is in each picture. If you lived in Georgia I would be tempted to snatch him


----------

